# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عقب موندن از برنامه ازمون

## Hannibal

سلام همگی  :Yahoo (19): 
من وقتم واسه خوندن خیلی کمه تا اواخر امسال بعدش اوکیه

الان با اینکه عمومیا رو کلا گذاشتم کنار بازم به برنامه قلمچی نمیرسم یه قسمت خیلی زیادیش میمونه 

#نیازمندی ها . راهکار ؟! راهنمایی ؟! یه راهنمایی کامل کنید ممنونتون میشم *_*

�آزمون شرکت نمیکنم� فقط برنامه ش رو استفاده میکنم

----------


## Hannibal

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

عمومی هارو کنار نذار خیلی ضربه میخوری
این اشتباهو منم پارسال انجام دادم و الآن خیلی پشیمونم

----------


## Hannibal

> عمومی هارو کنار نذار خیلی ضربه میخوری
> این اشتباهو منم پارسال انجام دادم و الآن خیلی پشیمونم


مجبورم دیگه، وقتای اختصاصیا همینجورم کم هست بخوام عمومیم بخونم دیگه اونا رو نمیرسم

----------


## Hannibal

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## jaany

> سلام همگی 
> من وقتم واسه خوندن خیلی کمه تا اواخر امسال بعدش اوکیه
> 
> الان با اینکه عمومیا رو کلا گذاشتم کنار بازم به برنامه قلمچی نمیرسم یه قسمت خیلی زیادیش میمونه 
> 
> #نیازمندی ها . راهکار ؟! راهنمایی ؟! یه راهنمایی کامل کنید ممنونتون میشم *_*
> 
> �آزمون شرکت نمیکنم� فقط برنامه ش رو استفاده میکنم


کمتر رپ گوش کن
به درسات میرسی
عمومی حذف نکن
همینجوری ادامه بده میوفتی رو دور . (اولشه)

----------


## Hannibal

> کمتر رپ گوش کن
> به درسات میرسی
> عمومی حذف نکن
> همینجوری ادامه بده میوفتی رو دور . (اولشه)


کو‌ رپ ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
اینجور تا بیام بیفتم رو دور که دیگه مسابقه تموم شده

----------


## jaany

> کو‌ رپ ؟ 
> اینجور تا بیام بیفتم رو دور که دیگه مسابقه تموم شده


من هیپ هاپیا رو از 8 مایلی میشناسم(مغلته نکن)
هنوز ثبت نام واسه مسابقه شروع نشده ، خود مسابقه که دیگه جای خود دارد
بهترین راه همینه
الان دستو پا شکسته بخونی بهتره تا ول کنی بگی نمیرسم
تا یک ماه دیگه فیکسی
منم شرایط تو رو داشتم تو تابستون
شخمی وار خوندم اون دوران الان مدعی رتبه برتر هستم تو مسابقه
(فک کن اسم آزمون کنکور بشه==>مسابقه کنکور)
اهل دلا میریزن توش غوغایی میشه  :Yahoo (68): 
موفق باشی

----------


## divarsabz

من عمومی میخونم
ولی اختصاصیا رو واقعا نمیرسونم با اطلاعات قبلی میرم.....هر چی تو تابستون یادگرفتم....

----------


## jaany

> من عمومی میخونم
> ولی اختصاصیا رو واقعا نمیرسونم با اطلاعات قبلی میرم.....هر چی تو تابستون یادگرفتم....


زررررشک
همون عمومی هم نخون به نظر من
رفیق ، تو دو هفته وقت میزاری واسه ** مثقال درس؟(چار تا درس عمومی؟اونم مثلا صفحه یک تا 12؟؟؟؟)
__________________________________________________  _____________________________________
بگو نمیخوام بخونم ، نگو واقعا نمیرسم اختصاصی بخونم
به هرحال ... حذف فصل انجام بدی خیلی بهتره تا با اطلاعات قبلی بری!!!!
مگه میخوای جدول حل کنی که با اطلاعات قبلی؟؟؟؟!!!
__________________________________________________  _____________________________________*
*ناپلِون هیل : وقتی  با شکست روبرو می شوی آن را به عنوان نشانه ای بپذیر که نشان می دهد برنامه  هایت کامل نبوده اند، سپس از نو برنامه ریزی کن و دوباره به سمت هدفت حرکت  کن
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Hannibal

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## divarsabz

> زررررشک
> همون عمومی هم نخون به نظر من
> رفیق ، تو دو هفته وقت میزاری واسه ** مثقال درس؟(چار تا درس عمومی؟اونم مثلا صفحه یک تا 12؟؟؟؟)
> __________________________________________________  _____________________________________
> بگو نمیخوام بخونم ، نگو واقعا نمیرسم اختصاصی بخونم
> به هرحال ... حذف فصل انجام بدی خیلی بهتره تا با اطلاعات قبلی بری!!!!
> مگه میخوای جدول حل کنی که با اطلاعات قبلی؟؟؟؟!!!
> __________________________________________________  _____________________________________*
> *ناپلِون هیل : وقتی  با شکست روبرو می شوی آن را به عنوان نشانه ای بپذیر که نشان می دهد برنامه  هایت کامل نبوده اند، سپس از نو برنامه ریزی کن و دوباره به سمت هدفت حرکت  کن
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


مرسی.....
ولی کاش زررررشک نمیگفتی.

----------


## divarsabz

> زررررشک
> همون عمومی هم نخون به نظر من
> رفیق ، تو دو هفته وقت میزاری واسه ** مثقال درس؟(چار تا درس عمومی؟اونم مثلا صفحه یک تا 12؟؟؟؟)
> __________________________________________________  _____________________________________
> بگو نمیخوام بخونم ، نگو واقعا نمیرسم اختصاصی بخونم
> به هرحال ... حذف فصل انجام بدی خیلی بهتره تا با اطلاعات قبلی بری!!!!
> مگه میخوای جدول حل کنی که با اطلاعات قبلی؟؟؟؟!!!
> __________________________________________________  _____________________________________*
> *ناپلِون هیل : وقتی  با شکست روبرو می شوی آن را به عنوان نشانه ای بپذیر که نشان می دهد برنامه  هایت کامل نبوده اند، سپس از نو برنامه ریزی کن و دوباره به سمت هدفت حرکت  کن
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


من تا جایی که بتونم میخونم ولی ....
من 5 تا بیرون کلاس میرم+سه روز هم مدرسه.

----------


## jaany

> مرسی.....
> ولی کاش زررررشک نمیگفتی.


نه ، میگم زرشک بزن روشن شی(آب زرشک منظورمه) :Yahoo (3): 
قصد بی ادبی نداشتم

----------


## jaany

> من تا جایی که بتونم میخونم ولی ....
> من 5 تا بیرون کلاس میرم+سه روز هم مدرسه.


که اینطور
فک کردم فارغ التحصیلی!!!بعد 5 کلاس آموزشی؟؟!!زیاده خیلی
عمومی که میخونی خوبه ، زیست و شیمی هم باید خیلی کار کنی
ریاضی و فیزیک رو جوری نزار که هم وقت نیاری هم خسته بشی
به هر حال نتیجه ی شیرین ، سختی کار رو میطلبه

----------


## divarsabz

> که اینطور
> فک کردم فارغ التحصیلی!!!بعد 5 کلاس آموزشی؟؟!!زیاده خیلی
> عمومی که میخونی خوبه ، زیست و شیمی هم باید خیلی کار کنی
> ریاضی و فیزیک رو جوری نزار که هم وقت نیاری هم خسته بشی
> به هر حال نتیجه ی شیرین ، سختی کار رو میطلبه


Mrc

----------


## Hannibal

> سلام همگی 
> من وقتم واسه خوندن خیلی کمه تا اواخر امسال بعدش اوکیه
> 
> الان با اینکه عمومیا رو کلا گذاشتم کنار بازم به برنامه قلمچی نمیرسم یه قسمت خیلی زیادیش میمونه 
> 
> #نیازمندی ها . راهکار ؟! راهنمایی ؟! یه راهنمایی کامل کنید ممنونتون میشم *_*
> 
> �آزمون شرکت نمیکنم� فقط برنامه ش رو استفاده میکنم


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ftm_mlh

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اولویت بندی کن اول مهما رو بخون .....مثلن زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی رو حتمن بخون ...واسه بقیه ی درسا هم اولویت بندی کن ببین کدوما مهمترن اول اونا رو بخون.........خودم کللن با برنامه ی آزمون نمیخونم البته

----------


## Hannibal

> اولویت بندی کن اول مهما رو بخون .....مثلن زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و دینی رو حتمن بخون ...واسه بقیه ی درسا هم اولویت بندی کن ببین کدوما مهمترن اول اونا رو بخون.........خودم کللن با برنامه ی آزمون نمیخونم البته


ممنون، امکان داره قسمتی از برنامتون رو بفرستین

----------


## ftm_mlh

برنامه ی من شاید زیاد خوب نباشه ولی خب من باهاش راحتم ...............مثلن واسه زیست به این صورته ........دوم با 50 درصدتستام........بعدش سوم با 50 درصد تستام و مرور دوم با 25 درصد تستام و مرور سوم با 25 درصدتستام...........بعدش پیش با 50 درصدتستام و مرور دوم با 25 درصد و مرور پیش با 25 درصد و مرور سوم با 25 درصد و مرور پیش با 25 درصد تستام ..................امیدوارم متوجه بشین :Yahoo (4): ..........شاید زیاد جالب نباشه ولی خب :Yahoo (113): ..........همینجوری میخونم میرم جولو .....واسه بقیه ی درسا هم همینجوری برنامه ریختم .........بازه ی زمانی خاصی هم واسش در نظر نگرفتم فقط تا دو ماه قبل کنکور باید همشو تموم کنم و برم سراغ جمع بندی ...تمومم نشد میرم سراغ جمع بندی و هرچی موند فدا سرم.........فقط همینجوری تقریبی گفتم مثلن دومو تا آخر آبان مثلن تموم کنم سومو تا آخر فلان..........میدونم شاید خوب نباشه این برنامه ولی من برنامه ی کانونو دوس ندارم دوس دارم بترتیب درسارو بخونم برم جلو اول دوم بعد سوم بعد پیش ..واینکه کانون هی بهم استرسس میده یه هفته ی اولو میخونم میینم نمیرسم اعصابم خورد میشه میگم دیگ نمیرسم و نمیتونم بخونم ولی اینجوری هرروزو میخونم و برناممو جلو میبرم .....تازه واسه درسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک مثلن اولویت بندی کردم واسه خودم اول فصلای راحت ترو بخونم مثلن واسه فیزیک اول بیام گرما و پیش2 رو بخونم بعد برم فیزیک اول و مغناطیس و القا و ویژگی های ماده رو بخونم بعدش...... :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Hannibal

> برنامه ی من شاید زیاد خوب نباشه ولی خب من باهاش راحتم ...............مثلن واسه زیست به این صورته ........دوم با 50 درصدتستام........بعدش سوم با 50 درصد تستام و مرور دوم با 25 درصد تستام و مرور سوم با 25 درصدتستام...........بعدش پیش با 50 درصدتستام و مرور دوم با 25 درصد و مرور پیش با 25 درصد و مرور سوم با 25 درصد و مرور پیش با 25 درصد تستام ..................امیدوارم متوجه بشین..........شاید زیاد جالب نباشه ولی خب..........همینجوری میخونم میرم جولو .....واسه بقیه ی درسا هم همینجوری برنامه ریختم .........بازه ی زمانی خاصی هم واسش در نظر نگرفتم فقط تا دو ماه قبل کنکور باید همشو تموم کنم و برم سراغ جمع بندی ...تمومم نشد میرم سراغ جمع بندی و هرچی موند فدا سرم.........فقط همینجوری تقریبی گفتم مثلن دومو تا آخر آبان مثلن تموم کنم سومو تا آخر فلان..........میدونم شاید خوب نباشه این برنامه ولی من برنامه ی کانونو دوس ندارم دوس دارم بترتیب درسارو بخونم برم جلو اول دوم بعد سوم بعد پیش ..واینکه کانون هی بهم استرسس میده یه هفته ی اولو میخونم میینم نمیرسم اعصابم خورد میشه میگم دیگ نمیرسم و نمیتونم بخونم ولی اینجوری هرروزو میخونم و برناممو جلو میبرم .....تازه واسه درسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک مثلن اولویت بندی کردم واسه خودم اول فصلای راحت ترو بخونم مثلن واسه فیزیک اول بیام گرما و پیش2 رو بخونم بعد برم فیزیک اول و مغناطیس و القا و ویژگی های ماده رو بخونم بعدش......


ممنون از توضیحات کامل

----------


## Pixie_g

ببین تقسیم کردن برنامه آزمون بستگی به برنامه درسی خودت داره ... 

مثلا اگه شما تو برنامت یه روز درمیون فیزیک داری حساب کن ببین تا روز آزمون چند جلسه فیزیک می تونی بخونی اون وقت تعداد صفحات کتاب درسی یا تعداد مباحث رو تقسیم تعداد جلساتت کنی اون وقت می دونی که تو هرجلسه فیزیک چه مقدار از مباحث رو باید بخونی و تست بزنی ... این جوری ذهنت هم مرتب تره و می دونی دقیقا که هر روز چی کار باید بکنی ... ( البته باید تمام تلاشتو بکنی که یه روز از برنامت جا نمونی یا یه روز برای جبرانی بذاری )

و یه نکته خیلی مهم که منم به خاطرش خیلی از برنامه جامی موندم این بود که ماها معمولا عادت داریم حجمی تست بزنیم که اشتباه ترین روش ممکن تو تست زدنه و خیلی هم وقت می گیره و باعث میشه به برنامت نرسی ...
 ببین مثلا وقتی یه مبحث فیزیک و که می خوای برای آزمون بخونی می بینی 300 تا تست داره و تو یه روز قطعا نمیرسی همشو و بزنی و حتی نصفشو هم نمیشه زد گاهی اوقات ، پس بیا مثلا 100 تاشو انتخاب کن و برای تمرین روز اول بزن و بقیشو 4 تا دسته ی 50 تایی کن و در طول هفته پخششون کن و بزنشون ... این جوری هم خوندن یه مبحث وقت کمتری ازت می گیره و هم درطول هفته چند بار اون مبحث و مرور کردی با تست و تسلط فوق العاده ای بهت میده ...

درباره عمومی هم به شدت کار اشتباهیه که بذاریشون کنار ... شما می تونی هر روز یه درس از ادبیات و یه درس از دینی و یه مبحث از عربی بذاری که در نهایت شاید بیشتر از 2 ساعت هم ازت وقت نمی گیره ولی باعث میشه هم به عمومی ها برسی و هم ذهن خودت آروم تره و هی درگیر این نیستی که عمومی ها رو دوباره کی بخونی .... 

اینا اشتباهاتی بود که من پارسال داشتم به برنامم نمی رسیدم امیدوارم به درد شما هم بخوره ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tarranom

> ببین تقسیم کردن برنامه آزمون بستگی به برنامه درسی خودت داره ... 
> 
> مثلا اگه شما تو برنامت یه روز درمیون فیزیک داری حساب کن ببین تا روز آزمون چند جلسه فیزیک می تونی بخونی اون وقت تعداد صفحات کتاب درسی یا تعداد مباحث رو تقسیم تعداد جلساتت کنی اون وقت می دونی که تو هرجلسه فیزیک چه مقدار از مباحث رو باید بخونی و تست بزنی ... این جوری ذهنت هم مرتب تره و می دونی دقیقا که هر روز چی کار باید بکنی ... ( البته باید تمام تلاشتو بکنی که یه روز از برنامت جا نمونی یا یه روز برای جبرانی بذاری )
> 
> و یه نکته خیلی مهم که منم به خاطرش خیلی از برنامه جامی موندم این بود که ماها معمولا عادت داریم حجمی تست بزنیم که اشتباه ترین روش ممکن تو تست زدنه و خیلی هم وقت می گیره و باعث میشه به برنامت نرسی ...
>  ببین مثلا وقتی یه مبحث فیزیک و که می خوای برای آزمون بخونی می بینی 300 تا تست داره و تو یه روز قطعا نمیرسی همشو و بزنی و حتی نصفشو هم نمیشه زد گاهی اوقات ، پس بیا مثلا 100 تاشو انتخاب کن و برای تمرین روز اول بزن و بقیشو 4 تا دسته ی 50 تایی کن و در طول هفته پخششون کن و بزنشون ... این جوری هم خوندن یه مبحث وقت کمتری ازت می گیره و هم درطول هفته چند بار اون مبحث و مرور کردی با تست و تسلط فوق العاده ای بهت میده ...
> 
> درباره عمومی هم به شدت کار اشتباهیه که بذاریشون کنار ... شما می تونی هر روز یه درس از ادبیات و یه درس از دینی و یه مبحث از عربی بذاری که در نهایت شاید بیشتر از 2 ساعت هم ازت وقت نمی گیره ولی باعث میشه هم به عمومی ها برسی و هم ذهن خودت آروم تره و هی درگیر این نیستی که عمومی ها رو دوباره کی بخونی .... 
> 
> اینا اشتباهاتی بود که من پارسال داشتم به برنامم نمی رسیدم امیدوارم به درد شما هم بخوره ...


عالی بود توضیحاتتون

----------

